# Use of Reflector Tape



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Lately (years not days) I've noticed reflective tape on the side all rolling stock. It is equally spaced and height is consistent as well. I am assuming the railroads are using sensors to detect these. Are they measuring speed or using them for positioning in yards?

Robert


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert said:


> Lately (years not days) I've noticed reflective tape on the side all rolling stock. It is equally spaced and height is consistent as well. I am assuming the railroads are using sensors to detect these. Are they measuring speed or using them for positioning in yards?
> 
> Robert


FRA requirement to make the cars visible in car headlights at night.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Easy to model too. Buy a roll of reflective tape cut it into 1/8" wide stripes that are 1/2" or 1" long. Makes your modern day rolling stock look more realistic.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And dont be fooled... Its not as perfect you think..
They send guys with rags n scissors along rows of cars.. 
Tape is not well or evenly placed..on a car.. Or car to car.. 
... Easier to copy on our toys also....
Use reflective printing or lettering..as Eric pointed out..
It does reflect in headlites on our model trains...

SD


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Rats, I was hoping it was a more interesting answer than just spotting them at night. I concur Eric, an easy add to modern equipment. My garden railroad is about a hundred years too old. Maybe the basement N scale, if you'd ever notice the pencil line yellow.


----------

